# In JSP Befehl zum Laden einer Seite in anderem Frame



## Chuqa (8. Feb 2006)

hallo,

tja also vermute mal das es nich sonderlich schwierig sein wird, die frage zu beantworten. ich möchte in meiner jsp-seite die in einem frame eingebettet ist einfach nur die aufforderung zum laden einer anderen seite in einem anderen frame (also kein forward), eigentlich reicht mir schon der befehl zum laden einer seite, aber ich nehm auch gerne mehr


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Feb 2006)

target="namedesanderenFrame"

wenn das automatisch gehen soll, dann nur mit javascript, onload und location

=> findest du alles bei selfhtml


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2006)

hmm also folgendes hab ich probiert:
javascript-funktion:

```
function load_broadcast(art)
	{
		parent.broadcast.location.href='Broadcast?station='+art+'&date=nochange';
	}
```
Broadcast ist ein servlet und broadcast ein anderes frame, die aufrufe haben bisher auch immer geklappt, es muss irgendwie am parameter liegen
aufruf der funktion:

```
<body onload="load_broadcast(<%=art %>)">
```
der parameter _art_ bekomme ich vorher, das funktioniert auch, da ich auf der seite etwas anhand diesen parameters generieren lasse. wenn nun aber die seite neu geladen wird gibt die javascript-konsole aus, dass der wert, der als parameter übergeben wurde nicht definiert ist, d.h. auf der aktuellen seite wird alles korrekt gemacht nur das onload verrichtet seine arbeit noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. kann mir jemand sagen, wo der fehler ist?

mfg


----------



## Chuqa (9. Feb 2006)

Also ich hatte nur ein paar quotes vergessen 
mit

```
<body onload="load_broadcast('<%=art %>')">
```
 erkennt er den parameter als string und nicht wie bisher als name für einen parameter.

mfg


----------

